# 1964 IMPALA GLASSPACKS OR FLOWMASTER?



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i got a set of each for a 64 impala

#1 full length hedman headers with flowmasters i think 50 series and the tail pipes exit before the rear of the tire


#2 other exhaust i was going to buy some ceramic coated shorty headers for it,they have glasspacks/cherry bombs and the tail pipes exit after the rear tire also was going to change that to have straight pipes out the back

help me decide,lol


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Nov 7 2010, 01:26 PM~19008446
> *i got a set of each for a 64 impala
> 
> #1 full length hedman headers with flowmasters i think 50 series and the tail pipes exit before the rear of the tire
> ...



12 inch glasspacks... Dont get the cherry bomb brand.


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Nov 7 2010, 04:09 PM~19008788
> *12 inch glasspacks... Dont get the cherry bomb brand.
> *


x2 glasspacks


----------



## pulido64rag (Sep 16, 2010)

x3 for glasspacks


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Glasspacks


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: thanks guys that was my choice too is glasspacks...told people i was doing that and they would say nahh flowmasters but there is nothing but hotrodders here....i like the crackle sound


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

porters or smithys... 

sound diffferent.. and sound OOOG


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Glass packs sound really good, but wouldnt trade for my hushpowers, they sound great! :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

glasspacks


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I had flowmasters on my 64....Swapped them out for glasspacks.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Glasspacks sound great. But I voted flowmaster. 

the hushpower and short race mufflers sound different than the majority of Impalas while cruisin or at shows IMO

I've always loved the "open chambered" sound of Flowmasters


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

glass


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Nov 8 2010, 02:29 PM~19017512
> *I had flowmasters on my 64....Swapped them out for glasspacks.
> *


did the same on my 65


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 7 2010, 10:36 PM~19013570
> *Glass packs sound really good, but wouldnt trade for my hushpowers, they sound great! :biggrin:
> *


That's what I got :thumbsup: they are sic. Sound great and not too loud.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Flows Im gna run 2 chambers on my 64


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

here are the flowmasters and headers i pulled off my 64...selling them off and going to buy the ceramic coated shorty headers


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

Coffin Mufflers


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*GLASSPACKS!!!* :rant:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Glass Packs! If you can find BLUE STREAKS get those.... Had them on the '63. Smittty's are great as well and cheap and gets better with time. If anyone has 'em sell them to me . :biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Flowmasters :biggrin:


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Flowmasters, but i'll be running an LS1 in my 64.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i always like block huggers and glass packs


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

FLOWMASTERS ALL DAY, Glasspacks suck sorry V we're still cool right :biggrin:


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Flowmasters!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hookers n glass for me :biggrin: fuck a flowmaster


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Glasspacks!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

GLASSPACKS


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Flowmasters are for mustangs with 5 star rims!! Glass packs all the way!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

i have glasspacks on my 63 and like em


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Nov 13 2010, 01:52 AM~19057139
> *i have glasspacks on my 63 and like em
> *


x2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

glasspacks are shit 



i guess if you dont want to hear the engines power and would rather listen to some nasty cackle sound its your choice 


:dunno:


----------

